# [SOLVED] Microsoft Update Fails to Install



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

> Some Updates were not installed
> 
> The following updates were not installed
> 
> ...


Note this are all .NET related. I don't know what that means. I've run every Windows Update repair tool I can think of. All other Windows Updates install normally, I assume this is .NET specific. I'm hoping to avoid having to manually uninstall all the .NET stuff. I did it a while back and remember it was pretty tedious.

Any help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*

I note these are all Net Framework Updates, did you ever install the originals which you can do from "Optional Software" at the Windows Update site?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*

All of the above were done "Manually", by going directly to the MS website.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*

Ok so you were able to install them, just not through Automatic Updates?


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*



Rich-M said:


> Ok so you were able to install them, just not through Automatic Updates?


No, they all failed many times (more than 5) both automatic and manual.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*

download the dotnetfix cleanup tool. Uninstall all versions of .NET and restart the computer then download them all again in the proper order through Windows Update.


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

*Re: Microsoft Update Fails to Install*

Thanks spunk.funk for the suggestion. I had to run the tool several times before it did the trick. There was some weird problem with .NET 3.5. I'd run the tool, go to Windows Update, 3.5 would fail, I'd run the tool again, etc... Several iterations of this before I finally decided to stop running the "Uninstall All" option, and selectively pick only .NET 3.5.

Windows Update fully installed all the other .NET versions (including 4.0), then when I uninstalled 3.5 for the last time, and went to Windows Upate (yet again) it didn't even WANT to install 3.5. I'm wondering if I didn't have a duplicate install that needed to be uninstalled more than once, or if 4.0 supercedes 3.5 in some way making it unnecessary.

Posted all of that in case someone else is in the same situation. It failed the first 2 or 3 times, but I kept after it and eventually it wound up getting fixed. Not sure how, but at least it's fixed. Thanks again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You're Welcome. glad you got it sorted out.


----------

